# mud over metal bullnose corners?



## johnnyb

quick question...with metal bullnose corners, do you mud over the metal and then sand to make it look nice? Or just mud up to the bullnose, leaving it bare for texture/paint?

thx.


----------



## silverstilts

Treat is as regular 90 , you do not try to mud over the rounded edge . They do make sanders especially for sanding them off or you could just use a regular sponge sander ... I myself would not use the metal bull-nose but the paper faced .


----------



## johnnyb

silverstilts said:


> Treat is as regular 90 , you do not try to mud over the rounded edge . They do make sanders especially for sanding them off or you could just use a regular sponge sander ... I myself would not use the metal bull-nose but the paper faced .


Thanks for the info. Yep, in hind sight the paper faced BN would be better than the bare metal - for just this reason. It just seems weird leaving the metal open, to only be covered by paint (won't be using a lot of texture on the BN).

Thx.


----------



## Bevelation

Paint doesn't stick well to metal, either. However, there is such thing as nail-on metal bead with a paper face. If you like metal over tape-on, try to find bead with the paper face.


----------



## johnnyb

Bevelation said:


> Paint doesn't stick well to metal, either. However, there is such thing as nail-on metal bead with a paper face. If you like metal over tape-on, try to find bead with the paper face.


since this is all hindsight (for me), and I don't really want to remove the bare-metal BN, should I just apply some primer? These are made/sold for a reason, right? They must be usable. I tried applying a test coat of mud over the metal, but that is sloppy, time consuming, and would not come out decent looking at all (not without hours-n-hours of effort).
I'm thinking primer and I should be ok. thoughts?

thx.


----------



## silverstilts

johnnyb said:


> since this is all hindsight (for me), and I don't really want to remove the bare-metal BN, should I just apply some primer? These are made/sold for a reason, right? They must be usable. I tried applying a test coat of mud over the metal, but that is sloppy, time consuming, and would not come out decent looking at all (not without hours-n-hours of effort).
> I'm thinking primer and I should be ok. thoughts?
> 
> thx.


 You are right they were made for a reason just like all the other metal trims like L-bead ( tear away included , needed a sardine opener to get that tore off ) J bead , regular bead etc. just about any trim bead out there started out as all metal . Times have change so as the quality of the materials out there . Some still use the old only to find it time consuming to install ... the worst bead was the old 1" 90 corner bead had to have perfect outside rock job to use that stuff not to mention how twisted it could get .... especially if a do it yourself-er installed it with Sheetrock screws , boy o boy might just as well tear it off and start from scratch. As far as paint sticking to it well it's a 50/50 on that , one reason I do not use vinyl bullnose I can't seem to think paint will stick that well to that either , but there are those out there will testify that it is perfectly good .


----------

